# Brake rotor size?



## brightandpositive (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been trying to order brake rotors/pads for my car this morning and have had no luck trying to get the size. 

Its a 2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 (5spd manual)

- Front: 288mm or 312mm in diameter?
- Rear: 260mm or 286mm in diameter?


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

go to ecstuning.com... enter your car info and BAM! there you go with all the sizes for your car...

Autozone.com does the same thing..


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

288 front
260 rear


----------



## autoxvw (Feb 8, 2001)

BsickPassat has it right.


----------

